# fishing tonight 20/2/2010



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

HI all heading out tonight north side for a quick fish is any body keen. Going to get off the water at 9:30ish unless its going off. Will be out on monday tuesday if anybody keen as well but weather does not look to good so depending on that let me know. Give me a buzz on 0404621385. Cheers Mark G


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

50/50 chance of hitting ginninderra up tonight, getting on the water at about 730. Might see you out there,

Cam


----------

